# Recommend me a good drain cleaner.



## Salty seadog (3 May 2021)

The upstairs bathroom wastewater pipe got bunged right up recently to the point of took 5 minutes to empty the sink.
It's been cleared now but can anyone recommend a good product to stick down it every now and then?
The blockage was a fair way along the pipe.

Ta.


----------



## shep (3 May 2021)

Better to just take the trap off and clean it from time to time surely?


----------



## roubaixtuesday (3 May 2021)

Salty seadog said:


> The upstairs bathroom wastewater pipe got bunged right up recently to the point of took 5 minutes to empty the sink.
> It's been cleared now but can anyone recommend a good product to stick down it every now and then?
> The blockage was a fair way along the pipe.
> 
> Ta.



Simple and effective IME

https://www.diy.com/departments/caustic-soda/36329_BQ.prd


----------



## Salty seadog (3 May 2021)

shep said:


> Better to just take the trap off and clean it from time to time surely?



Ok for the sink but the bath is nigh on impossible to get to.


----------



## Salty seadog (3 May 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Simple and effective IME
> 
> https://www.diy.com/departments/caustic-soda/36329_BQ.prd



Might be a bit hardcore for plastic pipes.


----------



## shep (3 May 2021)

Salty seadog said:


> Ok for the sink but the bath is nigh on impossible to get to.


I see, wrongly assuming it was the basin.

2 women in house so bath plug hole always has hair in it, I use a bendy wire thing with like a velcro end on that you poke down the hole and pull the cr*p out. It's a minger of a job but it does the trick.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (3 May 2021)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5M-Long-...-/143680948441?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

I used one of these. Mainly human grease and wife's hair. Works well, but the stuff that comes out stinks! You can get 10 metre long ones.


----------



## Scotty55 (3 May 2021)

Salty seadog said:


> Might be a bit hardcore for plastic pipes.



Isn't the bottle plastic?


----------



## roubaixtuesday (3 May 2021)

Salty seadog said:


> Might be a bit hardcore for plastic pipes.



I use it on same. 

Polypropylene is highly resistant to strong alkalis. Indeed, it's a standard material of construction for industrial installations using this type of chemical (I have experience of designing these).


----------



## roadrash (3 May 2021)

i use it , i have plastic pipes, it works


----------



## roubaixtuesday (3 May 2021)

It's a bit of a mystery to me why people go around dismantling drains to clean them when tiny quantities of a standard industrial chemical sort it with zero effort.

I have a suspicion people enjoy fettling


----------



## Salty seadog (3 May 2021)

Scotty55 said:


> Isn't the bottle plastic?



It is but the product inside is powder and n not reacting.


----------



## Blue Hills (3 May 2021)

Salty seadog said:


> The upstairs bathroom wastewater pipe got bunged right up recently to the point of took 5 minutes to empty the sink.
> It's been cleared now but can anyone recommend a good product to stick down it every now and then?
> The blockage was a fair way along the pipe.
> 
> Ta.


Check out the info from these simple folk.
https://www.dri-pak.co.uk/
Some of their stuff is I think sold in your local wilco/wilkinsons.


----------



## PaulSB (3 May 2021)

We have waste pipes with a very shallow run and difficult to access. I just put ALDI drain cleaner down once every 3-4 months.


----------



## Salty seadog (3 May 2021)

PaulSB said:


> We have waste pipes with a very shallow run and difficult to access. I just put ALDI drain cleaner down once every 3-4 months.



Same here, about two meters of shallow run before it gets to the vertical.


----------



## numbnuts (3 May 2021)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5M-Long-...-/143680948441?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286
> 
> I used one of these. Mainly human grease and wife's hair. Works well, but the stuff that comes out stinks! You can get 10 metre long ones.


I've got that one


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (3 May 2021)

I've just usually used the Mr Muscle Sink & Drain Gel in the orange bottle. I've tried cheaper copy's of it from Home Bargains etc, but it doesn't work if it's badly blocked. It hasn't done any damage yet that I know of and is very effective.


----------



## Adam4868 (3 May 2021)

Bicobonate of soda,white vinegar.Leave it to soak for a while then rinse out with hot water.
You need these for the bath !


----------



## Mark Grant (3 May 2021)

If I can't clear the blockage manually I use stuff called 'One Shot'.
http://www.oneshotdraincleaner.com/
You should be able to get it from a plumbers merchant.
Strong stuff, 91% Sulfuric acid, I've ruined several pairs of trousers by splashing them, then after washing they are full of holes.
It's also good for cleaning the limescale build up in WCs.
I probably get through about 10 litres a year.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (3 May 2021)

The cheap wine you get in christmas hampers


----------

